# buddy for galveston bay thurs or friday



## seatrek (Nov 14, 2010)

I plan to fish lower galveston bay later this week. I have a 23 ft WA boat and need someone to teach me where and how to find specs and reds. I am also willing to fish east bay or west bay. Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## Ranger dave (Jul 18, 2011)

*Fishing*

Are you willing to head out to the rigs? We can bring our spearfishing equipment. Let me know

Dave
706-341-9033


----------

